# Crystal Reports Help Forum?



## golf4 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, everyone -

*Really off the subject, *but I'm hoping you guys can point me in the right direction. Now, I working a lot with Crystal Reports at work, but I can't seem to locate a really good on-line forum for help. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Golf


----------



## adaytay (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Golf,

Have you tried UtterAccess?  They have a dedicated CR forum...

Ad


----------



## golf4 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Ad -

I'll give it a try.

Take care,

Golf


----------



## WillR (Sep 2, 2004)

Bit late in the game, but Tek-Tips have loads on Crystal Reports

http://www.tek-tips.com/index.cfm


----------



## golf4 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks, Will -

Will give it a shot.

Take care,
Golf


----------



## Anne Troy (Sep 6, 2004)

Golf. EE also has a decent CR forum, I think:

www.experts-exchange.com


----------



## litrelord (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi,

the best resource i've found for crystal is the knowledgebase at support.businessobjects.com.  And of course the user guide which you can download from there helps a lot.

I've never managed to find anywhere that's nearly as good as this site is for excel.  

Nick


----------



## golf4 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi, Dreamboat & Nick -

Thanks for the additional suggestions. I'll give both of them a try.

Take care,

Golf


----------

